# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Раннее развитие - а есть ли оно?

## yakudza

Предлагаю делиться информацией о применяемых вами методиках развития ребенка, интересных и полезных игрушках, книжках, студиях и т.п.

----------


## yakudza

Я вот активно нахваливаю блоки Дьенеша. Расскажу о них. 
Логические блоки Дьенеша  представляют собой набор из 48 логических блоков (из пластмассы), различающихся четырьмя свойствами: формой – круглые, квадратные, треугольные, прямоугольные; цветом – красные, желтые, синие; размером – большие и маленькие; толщиной – толстые и тонкие. Играя с блоками Дьенеша, ребенок учится решать логические задачи на разбиение по свойствам. Выявлять в объектах разнообразные свойства, называть их, адекватно обозначать словом их отсутствие, абстрагировать и удерживать в памяти одно, одновременно два или три свойства, обобщать объекты по одному, двум или трем свойствам, с учетом наличия или отсутствия каждого. Разнообразные задания по работе с ними будут интересны ребенку от 2 (а ядумаю и от 0,5) до 6 лет.
Нам сейчас интересно выкладывать из них картинки - дома как попало, а на занятиях по образцу на бумаге.
В чем конкретно положительный эффект на сегодняшний момент сказать не могу, но чувствую, что "мозг скрипит" у ребенка, особенно когда прошу найти "2 маленьких кружочка одного цвета, толстый и тонкий"))).
Еще меня очень вдохновляют (но у нас пока нет) Палочки Кюзинера.
Цветные счетные палочки Кюизенера представляют собой набор из 116 прямоугольнников различной длины и цветов. Самый маленький - белый куб 1х1 см., потом 1х2 см. и так далее. Цвета для разных размеров подобраны не случайно. Палочки 2,4,8 образуют «красную семью», 3,6,9 – «синюю семью». «Семейство желтых» составляют 5 и 10. Методичка с играми прилагается к комплекту. Возраст - 3-6 лет.
Мне кажется, здорово!
И то и другое можно купить в "развитии" и "медведе" в районе 300 р.

----------


## kiara

Нам понравилась книжная серия "Школа семи гномов", покупаем с рождения сразу набор на целый год. 
Еще уважаем деревянные геометрики по Монтессори, до сих пор любит всякие "стучалки" - тоже по Монтессори, столик со стержнями и молоточком, шары с молотком, а еще нравится методика Сесиль Лупан - поем звуки - гласные на один мотив, согласные - на другой...В почете кубики - всякие блоки Лего, Мега-блок, простые "наши" кирпичики и просто строительные большие кубики, интересные формы в архитектуре придумывает))))
Пожалуй, из всех методик я сама больше тяготею к Монтессори - с первым сыном очень здорово занимались, уважаю Вальдорф, черпаю много у Даниловой.

----------


## kiara

Почти 11 лет я серьезно осваиваю процесс понимания двух загадочных слов "раннее развитие".
Занимаясь осмыслением информации, сейчас вот что могу сказать:
Грубо говоря, раннее развитие – это false. Нет такого. Мы, взрослые, даем ребенку гораздо меньше того, что он готов взять.
Задача взрослых, на мой взгляд, состоит в том, чтобы дать ребенку возможность инициировать, зафиксировать, сохранить, а там и развить заложенные в нем возможности.
Вижу здесь два понятия :
Либо взрослые, зная, как много заложено в ребенке, сколь велики его исходные возможности, понимая, как они могут помочь этим возможностям реализоваться, понимая/чувствуя что и когда вовремя, а что нет – создают и поддерживают вокруг ребенка пространство нетормозящего развития.
Либо они «прокрустируют» его, обрубая одну возможность за другой.
На ученых здесь надежды мало. Здесь, как мало где, действует формула «Если ученый за деревьями перестает видеть лес, он переходит к изучению отдельных листьев». Большинство ученых вполне устраивает изучение того «бега в мешках», которое осуществляют наши дети в созданных для них условиях.
Теперь о часто слышанных подводных камнях - опасности раннего интеллектуального развития, я вижу главным образом в том, что работают с ребенком, у которого сознание и самоосознание еще не сформированы, т.е. обучающий воздействует на его подсознание. Все это может вступать в противоречие с заложенными в ребенка одаренностями. На простом примере. Вот Вы решили, что Вашему ребенку совсем не лишне быть в будущем хорошим математиком. По известному примеру просто-напросто оклеили стенки над его кроваткой листами с математическими формулами. И эта заложенная информация может изменить судьбу ребенка. Возможно, в нем был заложен дар врача или художника, и эта его одаренность могла бы проявиться при соответствующих условиях. Но всплывающая из подсознания информация «сбивает» его. В итоге он не становится ни хорошим математиком, ни врачом, ни художником. Этот риск достаточно велик, несмотря на то, что родители делают все из лучших побуждений. Нужно очень тонко чувствовать своего ребенка и очень хорошо понимать две вещи : зачем это вам и что это даст ребенку.
Методик сейчас привеликое множество. Я перелопатила за эти годы тоже очень много информации, читала научные исследования, сравнивала...
В методиках можно выделить два основных общих принципы - либо ты "напихиваешь" информацию в ребенка, пока он мал и ждешь когда "выстрелит" результат, либо - предлагаешь ему выбрать самому в созданном тобой пространстве.
Примером первого может быть методика Домана.
Доман – предлагает Взрослым «напихивать» в ребенка посредством этого механизма кучу зрительных образов, сопровождаемых вербальным комментарием. Ни собственной активности, ни собственной деятельности ребенка не предполагается. Конечная цель для меня осталась загадкой....
Примером второго может быть система Монтессори.
Монтессори – предлагает Ребенку (при минимально необходимой помощи взрослых) освоить эффективные алгоритмы действий по освоению все новых и новых участков окружающего мира, некоторые из основных понятий – для последующего самостоятельного освоения. Здесь конечная цель - создание Ребенком собственной модели мира, вполне адекватной реальному.
На мой взгляд, здесь проявляются разные позиции Взрослого, разные отношения Взрослый-Ребенок. Если у Домана Ребенок это «сосуд, который надо наполнить», то для Монтессори Ребенок – это даже не «факел, который надо зажечь». А некая сущность, вполне независимо существующая, которой надо только помочь осваивать этот мир, Там и тогда, где и когда это необходимо. Отсюда и знаменитая фраза "Помоги мне сделать это самому".
Еще раз утвердилась в мысли, что 11 лет назад со страшим сыном я сделала правильный выбор.
Сейчас мы начали с младшим активно осваивать Монтессори-среду. Увлекательное это занятие, скажу я вам - смотреть, как маленький Человек открываем сам большой Мир, сам учится понимать причину и следствие, выстраивает связи, делает свои открытия)

Расскажите, может кто-то еще может поделиться своими наблюдениями, выводами, открытиями, рассуждениями о методиках...

----------


## Веснушка

я не лопатила эту тему 11 лет)) в силу возраста не смогла бы просто, да и я не такой глубокий человек...но за два Гошиных года я читала многое, и больше читать не хочу...пока... для себя я решила одно - не давить и не заставлять! не сказать, что я выбрала систему монтессори (это если следовать рассуждениям kiarы), но мои взгляды обосновались где то очень близко к ней. для меня развитие ребенка - это введение его в наш мир, наши дела, обычаи, традиции, природу и культуру. и войти туда должен он сам. он взрослого необходима разумная свобода, содействие, понимание, ну и конечно любовь. те задатки, которые заложены в ребенке, они вырастут, если почва и условаия будут хорошими. а хорошая почва - это и есть свобода без давления, способность взрослого принимать ребенка как равного,слушать его и понимать.
еще решила, что методики, подобные Доману это по меньшей мере опасно. именно потому что как заметила kiara они действуют на подсознание и могут реально, простите за просторечие, вынести мозг (понимать буквально!).
у меня не было возможности это проверить, но я считаю, что чем естественнее будет процесс развития, тем он будет плодотворнее.
вот конкретные меры, которые принимаю я:
я предлагаю ребенку участвовать в моих делах - во всех до единого! я кладу краски, пластилин, крупу, пособия, приобретенные в магазине на видное место - заинтересуется - играем, нет, так нет. я не рисую никогда и ничего за ребенка, только если когда то он просит меня что то нарисовать. в основном, наши занятия рисованием - это каляки-маляки Егора, а я лишь подсказываю новые варианты смешивания цветов и использования материалов. рисовать у нас дома можно в ванной на стенах, мелками на комоде, и красками на ватмане. я стараюсь больше гулять с гошкой на природе, чтобы он все видел и изучал в естественной среде - все: жуков, коров, деревья. я разрешаю ему залезать всюду и ковыряться во всем, что не несет опасности для его жизни. я разговариваю с ним как со взрослым, объясняю все, как есть, даже если ему это сейчас и не особо надо. ну вкратце вот так вот...хотя писать можно много...практически до бесконечности.

----------


## kazangi

я про методики всякие стараюсь не читать и не узнавать, с некоторых пор считаю, что любая методика - это рамки, ограничение. А мой ребенок никаких рамок не приемлет в смысле развития. Сколько раз мы замечали, что как только начинаем чего-то от нее хотеть, все идет наперекосяк, у нас ничего не получается, у Ули ничего не получается, все нервничают... Пришли к выводу, что будем жить как живется. Как только от нее отстали - прогресс налицо, аж пугает порой. Согласны с Веснушкиной позицией, что к ребенку нужно обращаться как к взрослому. Уля - член семьи с нами на равных, просто немного меньше опыта у нее, но это не значит, что она глупее. С самого рождения даем ей выбор - хочет или не хочет, что она САМА хочет. Зато нет проблем в магазинах игрушек, например, она не кидается на все, а умеет выбрать, что ей нравится. Что касается математики, чтения, рисования... Она спрашивает - мы отвечаем. Но не сидим и не занимаемся специально. Читать любит, интересуется "что здесь написано?, а что здесь? а это какая буква?" - рассказываем. Считать научилась тоже, слышит как мы употребляем в своей речи слова относительно количества - сама соотнесла все правильно, пока ее хватает на счет до 10, пытается время определять, смешно выходит, смотрит на часы -  "38 месяцев девятого")), но мы поощряем - это "репетиция" будущих умений. Не говорим "не правильно, такого времени нет", просто называем как на самом деле есть, сама сообразит, когда придет время. Краски, пластилины, мелки, карандаши и все такое прочее - всегда в свободном доступе. Часто сидит и просто смотрит, как мы рисуем, потом сама одна воспроизводит. Меня радует не художественные навыки, а сам факт ее понимания, что можно любой предмет изобразить,и что можно сделать это разными способами. Вчера проявилось последствие просмотра "фильма про Сеню" - сюжета Веснушки про красивую еду. Улька обгрызла кусок батона фигурно и сказала, что это утка! и ведь было похоже на утку, кривенько, но похоже! Про деревню я писала уже в дневнике, что там просто супер-условия для развития. Природа, она есть природа - мать! В общем, если подвести итог, мы стараемся развить не какие-то умения и навыки, чему-то научить, а сформировать в Улькином сознании способы и модели действий, не выдрессировать, а дать выбор. Как-то так)),а  вообще можно долго писать...

----------


## Kusya

> Грубо говоря, раннее развитие – это false. Нет такого. Мы, взрослые, даем ребенку гораздо меньше того, что он готов взять.


 действительно, очень интересная мысль! я вот раньше думала, что ребенку буквы-цифры раньше 5 лет не нужны, зачем его раньше времени загружать? но как говорится, наши учителя - наши дети)) наш сын выучил все буквы и цифры в 2 с небольшим, научился считать до 10, пытается читать, причем с ним никто не занимался, ему бабушка подарила говорящую азбуку и он очень любил с ней играть...
kazangi очень хорошо написала про предоставление выбора, по-моему для ребенка это самое комфортное обучение. у моей старшей сестры двое детей. начиная со школьного возраста, она начинала их водить во всевозможные кружки-секции: художественная и музыкальная школы, языки, спортивные секции, конно-спортивная школа... естественно это все добровольно)) детям интересно.. в результате ребенок в раннем возрасте совершенно четко знает кем хочет быть и родители всячески это поддерживают. старшая девочка выбрала лошадей! в этом году блестяще заканчивает аспирантуру ветеринарной академии. младший сын не представляет жизнь без музыки, в свои 10 лет освоил два музыкальных инструмента, собирает информацию для поступления в музыкальное училище))

----------


## Kusya

Как же определить, к чему имеет наклонности ваш ребенок? Согласно с восточным учениям, человек, исходя из опыта множества прошлых жизней, уже владеет набором качеств. Наклонности ребенка можно определить при помощи ритуала, который указывает на его жизненные ориентиры. Перед ребенком в возрасте от 1 до 3-х лет раскладывают: книгу, деньги, молоток и оружие.
Оставшись наедине, ребенок делает свой выбор, который осуществляется пока еще на подсознательном интуитивном уровне. Рассмотрим возможные варианты:
1. Ребенок выбирает предмет труда – он хочет все сделать сам. Ведущее качество таких людей – трудолюбие.
2. Выбрал оружие – любит руководить, играть в войну. Из ребенка вырастет руководитель, у которого ярко выражено желание защищать слабых.
3. Отдал предпочтение книге. Малыш продемонстрировал желание в будущем  заниматься научной или литературной деятельностью, а пока что любит слушать и читать. Для таких детей самое главное – понять содержание. Их основная черта – честность.
4. Маленькая ручка, которая потянулась за купюрой, выдает характер человека, склонного заниматься торговлей, бизнесом и хозяйственной деятельностью. Основная черта – щедрость и одновременное желание быть богатым. http://www.bilairina.com/det1.php?id=2

----------


## yakudza

Объединила тему с существовавшей ранее темой "Развивалки"...

----------

